# Illustrator Objekt Freistellen mit Transparenz– Hintergrund entfernen



## 3dtutor (7. August 2020)

Hier eine kleine Anleitung zum Freistellen von Bildern in Illustrator, statt wie sonst in Photoshop.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. August 2020)

Hi,
Danke für das Tutorial.
Nur hätte ich jetzt mal die Frage warum ich ein Bild in Illustrator freistellen sollte?
Man nimmt ja auch keinen Hammer um ne Schraube in ein Stück Holz zu bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## 3dtutor (8. August 2020)

Dieselbe Technik ist für Vektorgrafiken nutzbar.
Hier ist es einfach anhand eines Bildes veranschaulicht.


----------

